# Information about Work Permit With Positive LMO and CAQ



## 02021984 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My current situation is that I have a job offer, contract signed, a positive LMO and approved CAQ. Now my question is, the paperwork is on the way over regular post. Based on the information I have I should take those to the Visa office with a letter of intention and after that buy my flight tickets to submit all the paperwork for the work permit at the Port of Entry.

Is this right or am I missing something? Because I have a positive LMO I don't need a Temporal Resident Visa or do I need it?

A quite complex process with a lot of variables. Can someone help me with this and clear my doubts?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

With an Offer of Work and the LMO you can fly to Canada, present them at POE and receive your TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------



## 02021984 (Jun 17, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> With an Offer of Work and the LMO you can fly to Canada, present them at POE and receive your TWP (Temporary Work Permit).



Do I need a TRV? I'm not clear with this, because in the CIC site said if I have a positive LMO I don't need a TRV but citizens from my country need a visa to go to Canada. At the moment I'm not living in my country, I'm Australian permanent resident (reason why I don't need medical checks) and my plan is to flight from Australia to Canada connecting through the USA.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


02021984 said:


> Do I need a TRV? I'm not clear with this, because in the CIC site said if I have a positive LMO I don't need a TRV but citizens from my country need a visa to go to Canada. At the moment I'm not living in my country, I'm Australian permanent resident (reason why I don't need medical checks) and my plan is to flight from Australia to Canada connecting through the USA.


You would still require TRV. 

As far as I'm aware, The only permanent residents that can enter Canada without needing TRV, are "green card holders" (USA)

Check this: Do you want to come to Canada, or extend your stay?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 02021984 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Jrge,

How long it usually takes? As far I undestand I should take the LMO and the CAQ to the Visa Office at the embassy, but my question is, how long I need to wait for the stamp? Can be done online? which one is the fastest method?

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


02021984 said:


> Thanks for the reply Jrge,
> 
> How long it usually takes? As far I undestand I should take the LMO and the CAQ to the Visa Office at the embassy, but my question is, how long I need to wait for the stamp? Can be done online? which one is the fastest method?
> 
> Thanks


If you are a permanent resident in Australia, then you could apply there. According to CIC; applications submitted in Sydney took 3 months to be processed. 

Please find here link: Visa office in Sydney, Australia to their website and I would suggest you read their instructions and meet every single requirement.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## 02021984 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. A couple of more questions, is the online option available for me? In the same site says the processing time is around 15 days. 

If the answer for the previous question is yes, can I submit the documents from any place in the world, like USA or my native country and wait for the TRV there instead of my current resident country (Australia). Can be this an issue in the process ?

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You should apply from the country where you are ordinarily resident... in your case, Australia.


----------



## 02021984 (Jun 17, 2014)

What about the online option? I filled all the questions in the quiz and at the end the result is that I can apply for an open work permit. Is the processing time shorter online or even so I need to go to the visa office.

Thankd


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


02021984 said:


> Thanks for your reply. A couple of more questions, is the online option available for me? In the same site says the processing time is around 15 days.
> 
> If the answer for the previous question is yes, can I submit the documents from any place in the world, like USA or my native country and wait for the TRV there instead of my current resident country (Australia). Can be this an issue in the process ?
> 
> Thanks


According to CIC you should be able to apply online, however I don't know where you found processing time to be 15 days. The fastest I've seen is 2 months.

Again, as far as I know you should apply in the country where you normally are a resident of....

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

